# Gaming PC die Zweite :P



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

folgendes, ein Fachhändler der mir damals mein jetziges System verkaufte mit dem ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden war schrieb nachdem er das "neu" entworfenen gesehen hatte: 

_"Zu überprüfen wäre noch, ob das Netzteil noch leistungsfähig genug ist. Spätestens bei einer neuen Grafikkarte müsste es ausgetauscht werden. Bei einer SSD ist zu beachten, dass bei einem Ausfall die Daten nicht wiederhergestellt werden können. Eine SSD eignet sich daher eigentlich nur für das Betriebssystem. Ich würde Ihnen empfehlen sich ein neues PC-System zuzulegen, da hier auch alle Komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt sind und eine Garantie gegeben ist.  Ich habe Ihnen daher im Anhang ein Angebot über einen PC hinterlegt."_

Das *neue *System sah so aus:
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K _// Da ich nach reiflicher Überlegung und Zuspruch aus dem Forum denke OC konnte ich probieren _
MB: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
SSD: 128GB Samsung 830 Series
Ram:  8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance LP
CPUK: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
GPU: 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP 
Sound: Asus Soundkarte Xonar D2 7.1

*aus *dem *alten *Gerät entnehme ich:

NT: Enermay Liberty 620w
Optisches Laufwerk: LG Multi Blu Ray
Gehäuse: Enermax chakra
Festplatte: 1TB von Samsung

Wenn ich mich nicht Irre war der Preis für die Umrüstung bei etwas über 1200€.

Als ich ihm sagte wozu ich den PC nutzen wollte sagte er das hier würde besser passen:
Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-3570K
Betriebssystem: Original Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
Gehäuse: TERRA PC605 Home-Series Midi-Tower
Netzteil: LC-Power LC6550 Version 2.x,
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M
Hauptspeicher: 2x 4096 MB DDR3 PC1333
SSD: 120 GB OCZ SSD SATA-3
Festplatte: 1 TB SATA-3
Optische Laufwerke: DVD±RW-Brenner
Sound: Realtek ALC887, 8-Kanal* High-Definition Audio
VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX560 Ti mit 1024 MB
LAN: Realtek RTL8111F
Sonstiges /Extras: SD/ SDHC-Cardreader
Tastatur: TERRA Tastatur USB
Maus: TERRA Laser Wheel Maus USB

Preis: 999.-

Die angaben zur Nutzung:
sehr viel: Surfen
viel: Gaming, Spiele wie: Minecraft, Assassin Creed, Max Payne 3, Guild Wars 2, teilweise CSS.
teilweise: Word, wobei das eher auf meinem Notebook passiert. jedoch vorkommen kann
wenig: Adobe After Effekts und Adobe PS

Tut mir leid das ich immer so viel schreibe, dass ich ne Studimskrankheit. -.- Die nächsen Male werden Prägnanter! xD

Recht herzlichen Dank schonmal von meiner Seite aus! 
Ihr macht einen klasse Job, fühlt man sich gleich sicherer!!!


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Hi,
dein Fachhändler hat dir Schrott empfohlen  Schau dir nur mal das NT an: LC-Power LC6550 Super Silent Black 550W ATX 2.0 | Geizhals Deutschland    Zu dem Preis kann man nur Schrott erhalten, außerdem soll das nur 24A auf der 12V Schiene schaffen, dass ist einfach mehr als schlecht, gute NTs schaffen hier fast die Angegebene Gesamtleistung.


> _Zu überprüfen wäre noch, ob das Netzteil noch leistungsfähig genug ist_


Es dürfte locker reichen, wenn es 2 PCIe Stecker hat, das von ihm empfohlene ist wesentlich schwächer und gehört zu Gattung Chinaböller. Ein aktuelles Markennetzteil mit 450W reicht locker für dem PC, warum empfiehlt er dir dann ein 550W NT, dass dazu noch so schlecht ist, dass es niemals die 550W liefern werden kann.

Dann sind etliche Teile nicht genauer spezifiziert. OCZ SSDs stechen durch hohe Ausfallraten heraus, bei der Vertex 4 soll sich das zwar ändern aber es gibt noch wenig Praxiserfahrung und Manager reden ja viel wenn der Tag lang ist.
Bei der Festplatte wirbt er mit Sata3 obwohl, dass eh nix bringt weil die HDDs gerade an der Grenze zwischen Sata 1 und 2 hängen und dass auch nur bei der maximalen Übertragunsrate.
Die 560TI ist veraltet und gegen die 670 eine Krücke, auch schreibt er hier nicht von wem, also wird es Referenzdesign sein, dass meisten eher laut ist und schlecht kühlt (das der 560TI geht sogar)



> _ei einer SSD ist zu beachten, dass bei einem Ausfall die Daten nicht wiederhergestellt werden können_


Das stimmt, aber die Samsung 830 zählt du den stabilsten SSDs, außerdem lagert man da normalerweise eh keine Daten drauf, weil der Speicherplatz dafür einfach zu teuer ist. Ich würde nur Betriebssystem und die wichtigsten Programme auf die SSD tun (auch die wichtigen Spiele), weil nur diese wirklich von der SSD profitieren.

Deine Konfig ist in Ordnung, als Soundkarte würde ich allerdings die ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen. Was hast du überhaupt für Lautsprecher etc. ?
Die Graka ist top, aber leider nur sehr schwer erhältlich, alternativ kannst du zu gleichen ohne top, also zu 670DC2 oder zur Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) | Geizhals Deutschland.
Beim Mainboard kannst du auch noch sparen wenn du kein SLI willst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Das 2. Angebot ist irgendein Fertigkasten und damit keine Option, das würde ich locker überbieten mit wertigen Komponenten und mehr Leistung. Mit der 1. Option fährt man besser wobei dort ein Asrock Z 77 Pro 4 auch mehr als ausreichend wäre wie vielleicht sogar das Pro3. Hast du so ein gutes Soundsystem, das sich die D2 rechnen würde. Poste mal das Soundsystem. Das Enermax Gehäuse könnte zu knapp für den Macho sein


----------



## ludscha (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Ich sehe das auch so wie ich111 und der Dr. 



> Sound: Realtek ALC887, 8-Kanal* High-Definition Audio



Das ist keine SoKa sondern nur Onboard-Sound.

Bleib bei deiner ersten Konfig mit dem Enermax NT und den vorhandenen Teilen.

Ich persönlich würde bei deinem Fachhändler (soll das seriös sein, ein Chinaböller als NT) nichts kaufen. 
Wer läßt sich schon einen Chinaböller als Hauptschlagader des PC´s einbauen, ich nicht ? 

Und hier im Forum würde das auch keiner machen. 

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Hallo,
erst einmal danke für eure Antworten!

Gut dann lag ich mit meiner Einschätzung gar nicht so falsch das sich das nicht lohnt. 

Also meine weiteres Zubehör sieht so aus:
Soundsystem nutze ich nur wenn ich Filme gucke bzw Musik, ist allerding nun nicht so das high end Ding glaube ich, aber auch nicht schlecht! - Logitech Z 5500 Digital 5.1-Kanal PC-Multimedia-Home-Theater-Lautsprechersys
Zum Spielen verwende ich meist ein Headset. Da greife ich derzeit auf ein Sennheiser PC 350 zurück. Würde das ggf. jedoch bis Jahresende in ein Sennheiser PC 360 oder G35 umändern.

- Ich dachte nun mit einer Soundkarte wäre die Soundleistung gewaltig besser. ^^ Jedenfals klingt es so in zahlreichen Bewertungen an und in Test war die Asus weit aus besser als die Creative Karten.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Wenn Du einigermaßen gute Audio-Peripherie hast, lohnt sich eine Soundkarte auf jeden Fall, da hört man schon einen deutlichen Unterschied


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Eine paar Fragen hätte ich allerdings noch:
#1:


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Enermax Gehäuse könnte zu knapp für den Macho sein


- Denkt ihr ich sollte mir auch dort eine neue Lösung einfallen lassen?
#2: 
Das zusammen bauen wollte der Fachhändler auch übernehmen für 120€ wäre das gut?
- Ich hörte schon von 10€ kann mich da allerdings täuschen.
#3:
Ich habe derzeit ein Samsung SyncMaster T260HD. mit 19:10. und einer Auflösung von 1920x1200.
in Testberichten sehe ich diese Auflösung nie sondern nur die FullHD Auflösung. Passt das auch bei 19:10? - meistens habe ich dann zwei schwarze Balken.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Da Du das Gehäuse schon hast, kannst Du ja mal den Abstand vom Mainboard bis zur Gehäusewand messen. Der Macho braucht ~162mm Platz.

Ich würde selbst bauen, so schwer ist das nicht, und kann sogar Spaß machen. Tutorials gibt es hier im Forum oder auf youtube, und bei Fragen kannst Du Deinen Thread hier weiter benutzen.

edit:
Du kannst in Spielen schon meistens eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 einstellen, braucht halt ein bisschen mehr Leistung der Grafikkarte, weil mehr Pixel berechnet werden müssen. Aber die GTX670 hat damit keine Probleme


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Dr Bakterius hatte recht! In diesem Fall leider. ^^
Vom Mainboard bis zur Wand sind es 185mm jedoch ist noch ein Kühler dazwischen, mit 35mm. Schein bei 162mm also nicht zu funktionieren. Das ist ja ärgerlich. 
Nun gut muss ich mir ein neues Aussuchen. Bigtower fand ich der Übersicht halber ganz gut. 
Habt ihr da Erfahrung zu guten Modellen - wenn ja möglichst einen der dann doch zwei wechsel übersteht nicht wie dieser. ^^

Und ich möchte einmal ein ganz großes Lob an euch aussprechen. Sind ja zumeist die gleichen die hier Hilfestellung geben - habe in einigen anderen Themen geschaut. Wirklich klasse von euch, wie ihr uns helft obwohl die fragen ja ständig die selben sind. ^^ Ich habe auch schon paar Sachen gelernt, die werde ich nun nicht mehr fragen. Also großes Dankeschön, ich darf sicher sagen, im Namen aller denen ihr helft!!

EDIT: Den Fulmo GT von Enermax finde ich ganz okay.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Ein Midi-Tower reicht normalerweise völlig aus. Wenn es ein BigTower sein soll, kannnst Du Dir mal das Enerax Fulmo Basic oder Premium, oder das Bitfenix Shinobi XL oder Fractal Design Define XL anschauen.


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Puh, das ist wirklich nicht einfach...eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, aber es wird immer mehr. 

Ich hab mal fix, ein paar Bilder gemacht. Dadurch war ein Bigtower so attraktiv eis sehr aufgeräumt für mich erschien.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht ist der auch doch nicht so aufgeräumt. Ich weiß es nicht. ^^
Denkt ihr ich würde das mit einem Midi-Tower erreichen, er wäre ja billige was gut ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Finde das Fractal Design Arc (75,-)auch sehr schön und seeehr breit  Eventüll noch das Corsair 650D (125,-)?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Also für das Z 5500 bräuchte man keine Soundkarte da dort ja ein Decoder usw verbaut ist. Für das Headset naja, da würde es auch eine Xonar DX locker reißen. Falls du dein Headset in Rente schickst würde ich eher einen Kopfhörer und ein Ansteckmicro / Tischmicro nehmen, da man dort mehr vom Geld hat. Wie ist der Abstand genau von Boardoberkante bis zur Gehäusekante? Dann kann man genau sehen ob es reicht oder nicht. Gravierend ist der Unterschied von der Leistung nicht bei deiner Auflösung zur Full HD.
Ein Midi Tower reicht locker. Ein paar Bilder von dem Corsair 650D findest du in meinem Profil bei dem Profilalbum.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Ist der Seitenlüfter denn demontierbar? Denn dann würde es ja passen mit dem Macho 

Du kannst Dir mal das Xigmatek Asgard Pro anschauen oder das Sharkoon T28.


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Also vom Board bis zur Gehäusekante sind es 185mm. Der Lüfter ist knapp 33mm breit. Das wären 152mm und vielleicht bei schlechtem messen 150mm.
Okay, danke - werde dann erst einmal mit der Soundkarte und dem Headset warten.

Ansonsten finde ich das Corsair 650D ganz okay.  Nur dann lasse ich das einbauen machen, weil das vernünftig verstaut bekommen in dem ding sieht etwas schwerer aus, mal sehen.


EDIT: Ja das müsste gehen den abzuschrauben. Ist nur an zwei stellen verklebt - aber ist der nicht notwendig? ansonsten habe ich keine Lüfter.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *



Xaroorn schrieb:


> EDIT: Ja das müsste gehen den abzuschrauben. Ist nur an zwei stellen verklebt - aber ist der nicht notwendig? ansonsten habe ich keine Lüfter.



Laut geizhals kannst Du da einen 120mm und einen 92mm Lüfter einbauen, das reicht dann aus, wenn Du nicht übermäßig übertakten willst. Wobei eine 92mm Turbine entweder laut oder einen miesen Luftdurchsatz hat. Daher wäre ein neuer Tower schon geschickter.  Wenn das Budget kneift, würde ich aber einfach 2 Lüfter kaufen und einbauen.


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Ich werde so doof das klingt, dann wohl doch etwas Geld meiner Eltern leihen. Ist zwar nichts was ich im Studium brauche, aber Spass brauch ich neben der ganzen lernerei auch.
Dann wäre mein Budget reichlich aufgestockt. Mir hat da der Vorschlag von Dr Bakterius mit dem Corsair 650D ganz gut gefallen. Da es den Bildern nach sehr übersichtlich aussieht, da ich versuchen wollte alles alleine einzubauen wäre sowas von Vorteil.

EDIT: Das hier sieht sehr aufgeräumt aus.

Oder ist das ne Wasserkühlung.  dann bitte entschuldigt^^


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *



Xaroorn schrieb:


> _"Zu überprüfen wäre noch, ob das Netzteil noch leistungsfähig genug ist. Spätestens bei einer neuen Grafikkarte müsste es ausgetauscht werden."_





Xaroorn schrieb:


> Netzteil: LC-Power LC6550 Version 2.x



Meint der Typ das ernst? Hat der Typ irgendwie einen Einschlag verpasst? 
Leitungsfähiges Netzteil und dann kommt er mit einen schrottigen LC Power an. 



Xaroorn schrieb:


> VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX560 Ti mit 1024 MB



Und wieso will er dir eine veraltete Grafikkarte andrehen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *



Xaroorn schrieb:


> EDIT: Das hier sieht sehr aufgeräumt aus.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ja das ist so eine olle Fertig - Kompakt - Dingsi. Das Gehäuse ist ja nur so aufgeräumt weil da ja fast nix drin ist wie Laufwerke und festplatten


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *

Kann ich beides nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen. ^^
Damals ging es mit meinem System gut, aber das war vor 5 Jahren und ich hatte als kleiner 14jähriger aufgeschrieben was ich toll finde. Wobei ich da einfach alles von der Alienware-Seite genommen hatte. 
Und auf den Bildern sieht man ja, das es eigentlich gut zusammengebaut wurde. Zumindest habe ich das Gefühl. Scheinbar sind es nicht mehr die selben Fachkräfte, da ein es ja wirklich totaler murks ist. 
Trotzdem bin ich im Moment leicht überfordert.

Achso, deshalb.  Nun gut also sehen die nie so klasse im Inneren aus. Ach vielleicht ist das so wie das erste Auto, eigentlich ist meins nun schon ne alte kiste aber irgendwie will man sich nicht trennen. ^^


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC die Zeite *



Xaroorn schrieb:


> Und auf den Bildern sieht man ja, das es eigentlich gut zusammengebaut wurde. Zumindest habe ich das Gefühl. Scheinbar sind es nicht mehr die selben Fachkräfte, da ein es ja wirklich totaler murks ist.
> Trotzdem bin ich im Moment leicht überfordert.


 
Die "Fachkräfte" von den PC Läden kannst du meistens in die Tonne kloppen.
Ich kenne nur sehr, sehr wenige Mitarbeiter von PC Läden die wirklich gut und objektiv beraten.

Wieso bist du überfordert?


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

Naja mit dem Gehäuse, da gibt es so viele! 
PC- Technik ist immer so empfindlich. Da kann anscheinend wenn man das Erden vergisst, der Prozessor zerstört werden usw. 
Außerdem war ich erst guter dinge und dachte ach so ne Umrüstung ist ganz simpel, eine Sache von 2h. Darum war ich auch so blöd und hab den das andere Thema gleich geschlossen. Oo War wohl nix. 
Joar und nun bin ich doch schon bei ca: 1300€. Das ist ja praktisch kein Umrüsten. 

Laufwerk und Netzteil bleiben. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe ja viele Fertiggerichte, und da kommt es äußerst selten vor daß das Wort " Mühe geben " irgendwelche Früchte trägt. Die Montage ist ncht so schwer. Wenn man sieht wo welcher Stecker hinkommt, kann man ja das Kabel entsprechend versteckt hinter dem Tray verlegen. Ein paar Kabelbinder helfen auch dem Gestrüpp Herr zu werden und die Kabel dort an der Trayrückwand zu befestigen


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Naja mit dem Gehäuse, da gibt es so viele!



Das stimmt.
Schau einfach nach den Kriterien die dich interessieren.



Xaroorn schrieb:


> PC- Technik ist immer so empfindlich. Da kann anscheinend wenn man das Erden vergisst, der Prozessor zerstört werden usw.



Nein kannst du nicht. So schnell kriegst du eine CPU nicht kaputt.



Xaroorn schrieb:


> Außerdem war ich erst guter dinge und dachte ach so ne Umrüstung ist ganz simpel, eine Sache von 2h. Darum war ich auch so blöd und hab den das andere Thema gleich geschlossen. Oo War wohl nix.
> Joar und nun bin ich doch schon bei ca: 1300€. Das ist ja praktisch kein Umrüsten.



Neu kaufen ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

Du kannst ja erstmal die SSD weglassen, die ist schnell mal nachgerüstet.

Oder Du nimmt ein nicht übertaktbares System, also einen i5-3450 +  H77 Board. Oder den Mittelweg (i5-3450 + Z77 Board), damit kannst Du die CPU auf ~3,7GHz übertakten. Dann reicht auch ein kleiner Kühler wieder Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO, den verbaut hardwareversand.de (Montage für den kompletten Rechner kostet dann 20€).


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

Ja, das anschließen ist denke ich kein Problem. Dem englischen bin ich mächtig. Nur ich habe nicht so die Ahnung wie viel Wärmeleitpaste richtig ist, ob mans verstreichen soll oder dem Anpressdruck vertrauen - jedes Tutorial war bisher anders. 
Ich denke ich werde gleich einfach mal bestellen. ^^

EDIT: Joar, also meine Eltern bezahlen erst mal. Finden es zwar seltsam, weil die denken ein Gerät das 2000€ gekostet hat muss länger als 5 Jahre halten , aber die nutzen auch nur MacBooks da kann man nicht spielen. ^^
Also ich denke Mit dem Gehäuse von Corsair fahre ich nicht schlecht. Außerdem reizt es mich das ganze selber zu probieren.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde gleich einfach mal bestellen. ^^



Jop, hau die Kohle raus


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde gleich einfach mal bestellen. ^^


 
Was denn?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

Weg mit dem Geld, denn Geld stinkt ja.
Ich verteile ja immer noch die WLP, die wird soweit aufgetragen das der Heatspreader gerade noch durchschimmert. Die Plempe soll ja nur die Unebenheiten des Metalls ausgleichen damit keine Luft dazwischen ist


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
MB: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
SSD: 128GB Samsung 830 Series
Ram: 8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance LP
CPUK: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
GPU: 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II  vielleicht TOP wenn ich das bekomme. 
Sound: Asus Soundkarte Xonar D2 7.1
Gehäuse: Corsair 650D

Soll ich dann gleich ein neues Netzteil nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

Was für eins hast du denn?


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

Enermax Liberty mit 620 Watt. Scheint das hier zu sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

Beim Sound dürfte auch die Xonar DX reichen und die käme dann gunz unten in den PCie 1x Slot


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

"dürfte reichen"? - ich will nicht dürfte reichen.  Ne kleiner Spaß okay danke werde ich ändern. 


Ach mal was anderes, was mach ich mit meinem alten PC?
Müll wäre etwas übertrieben oder? - aber wer kauft sowas noch?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Enermax Liberty mit 620 Watt. Scheint das hier zu sein.


 
Das kannst du weiter verwenden.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ach mal was anderes, was mach ich mit meinem alten PC?
> Müll wäre etwas übertrieben oder? - aber wer kauft sowas noch?



Du kannst ihn bei ebay verticken. Oder Du probierst es mal in so online-Käseblättern wie quoka.de oder so


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

Entweder man sucht sich eine Verwendung für die Altlasten als 2. System oder ähnlich, oder man versucht sein Glück im Bekanntenkreis oder Tageszeitung. In Foren kommt man kaum ohne Wartezeit und oder X Postings herein ( hier zb 60 Tage + 100 Posts )


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

So habe nun endlich die Bestellung angesendet. ^^ Fehlte zwar ein bisschen, weil ich das da nicht gefunden habe aber nun bin ich echt Erleichtert _(Zweideutigkeit beabsichtigst)_ ^^!
Ach ich werde einfach ein altes Netzteil nehmen und den alten PC meinem Cousin schenken, ders 12 und da wird das vielleicht noch reichen. Weiß nicht. ^^

So ich denke nun wars das hier. Ich werde mich melden sobald das Zeug da ist! Vielen Dank nochmal an alle!!


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

Klingt gut 

Lass den Thread am besten diesmal offen, falls noch Fragen auftreten  Außerdem kannst Du hier gerne Feedback reinposten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

Dann viel Spass mit dem neuen Spielzeug, und das mit dem weiter Vererben ist auch eine gute Idee.


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

Danke! Ja diesmal lasse ich das ganze hier offen!! Und nun wars doch nicht so teuer wie ich dachte. Also habt alles super gemacht, zum Glück war ich damit nicht alleine. 

Bis in 3-4 Tagen denke ich mal.


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

Entschuldigt bitte, ich muss doch noch einmal stören. Habe alles bestellt, bis auf das Gehäuse (Corsair 650D). Habe nun häufig gelesen das es ziemlich laute Lüfter haben soll. Darauf habe ich eigentlich wenig Lust. 
Denkt ihr das hier ist besser und noch viel mehr passt das mit dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho? 

Danke


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das hier ist besser und noch viel mehr passt das mit dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho?


 
Der Macho passt. Die Lüfter sind ebenso laut, aber das Case besitzt eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung, demzufolge kannst du es auch Silent betreiben. Allerdings ist die beste Wahl, dass du separate Lüfter dazu kaufst.


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

Du kannst doch einfach bessere Lüfter bestellen und die einbauen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

Neue Lüfter kaufen


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

Och Mist. ^^
Okay, dann brauche ich wohl noch Lüfter. Ich meine von dir mal irgendwo hier gelesen zu haben silent wings sein ziemlich gut richtig? 
Wie viele und welche brauch ich damit es wenigstens eine angenehme Lautstärke hat?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

Mit einer günstigen Lüftersteuerung kann man die Lüfter recht leise bekommen. Allerdings sind billige Lüfter sehr oft der Haken bei den Gehäusen. Das NZXT ist nicht mein Geschmack, zu viel Plastik und eine Fronttür, aber das ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Okay, dann brauche ich wohl noch Lüfter. Ich meine von dir mal irgendwo hier gelesen zu haben silent wings sein ziemlich gut richtig?
> Wie viele und welche brauch ich damit es wenigstens eine angenehme Lautstärke hat?


 
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 sind die absoluten Favoriten.

Vorne einer, Hinten einer und über dem CPU-Kühler in der Decke einer. Also 3 Stück. Das ganze ist zwar etwas kostspielig, aber lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

Gut das mit dem Plastik kann ich verstehen. Wobei die Farbe ganz nett ist in schwarz weiß + kühler in der Farbe.
Also Corsair 650D + Lüfter.

Welche Größe? - wahrscheinlich selbige die ich ersetze richtig?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

Hm 200er Lüfter die schmal genug sind für die Front ( bei verbauten Festplattenrahmen sind nur 25mm möglich ) und wirklich schweineleise sind rar gesät. Ich habe das Gehäuse aber zu der verbauten Lüftersteuerung kann ich nix sagen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

Meist ssind 200mm auch recht laut. Kann man da nicht 2x 120er oder 140er einbauen?


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass man den 200er im Deckel durch einen 140er ersetzen kann, also würde ich mir einen 120er und eine 140er Silentwing 2 anschaffen und dazu noch einen leisen 200er für die Front oder du schreibst eine Mail an Corsair oder erstellst einen Thread hier im Forum ob man in die Front auch zwei 120er kriegt


			
				Corsair.com schrieb:
			
		

> A large, black 200mm intake fan hides behind the front dust filter,  quietly pushing vast amounts of air over your hard drives and video  cards. The air is then exhausted by a second 200mm fan on top of the  case, and a rear 120mm fan. The top fan can be replaced by dual 120mm or  140mm fans, and is pre-spaced for a dual radiator if you’re interested  in watercooling. And all fans are controlled by a three-mode,  four-channel fan controller should you want to make your own choice  between noise and performance.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Meist ssind 200mm auch recht laut. Kann man da nicht 2x 120er oder 140er einbauen?


 
Ich halte generell nicht viel von Übergrößen. 140mm sind perfekt von Lautstärke zu Luftdruck/Airflow.


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

Also ich muss eben mitkommen. 
Beim Corsair Obsidian 650D sind 1x 120mm, 2x 200mm Lüfter installiert.
Und die tausche ich gegen 1x 120mm und 2x 140mm von be quiet! ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

Im Deckel lassen sich 2 120er / 140er verbauen, auch in der Front wäre es möglich einen kleineren Lüfter zu verbauen. Da würde ich aber um den Lüfter den Bereich vom Gitter verschliessen.


----------



## Xaroorn (27. Juni 2012)

Würde es auch gehen erst mal nur die zwei 200mm auszutauschen? - ansonsten finde ich das doch schon ziemlich teuer. ^^
Bzw. vielleicht muss es ja doch nicht von be quiet! sein. So viel geld wollte ich nämlich nur für ein Gehäuse auch nicht zahlen. Dachte eigentlich an 100€ und da bin ich schon weit drüber. 

EDIT: Gut ich denke nun hab ichs, danke!


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Würde es auch gehen erst mal nur die zwei 200mm auszutauschen? - ansonsten finde ich das doch schon ziemlich teuer. ^^
> Bzw. vielleicht muss es ja doch nicht von be quiet! sein. So viel geld wollte ich nämlich nur für ein Gehäuse auch nicht zahlen. Dachte eigentlich an 100€ und da bin ich schon weit drüber.


Dann kannst du dir ja mal das Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland anschauen


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Habe es nun einfach so gemacht. Klick


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

Dann nimmst du zb 2 x 140mm und ersetzt den Lüfter im Deckel ( ein Lüfter würde dort auch reichen ) und in der Front , das dürfte auch reichen

Oder man nimmt das Carbide 300R


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann nimmst du zb 2  x 140mm und ersetzt den Lüfter im Deckel ( ein Lüfter würde dort auch reichen ) und in der Front , das dürfte auch reichen


 
Also für Corsair Carbide 400R 2x140mm und 1x120mm bestellen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Also für Corsair Carbide 400R 2x140mm und 1x120mm bestellen?



Das mit den Lüftern bezog sich noch auf das 650D


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich würde das Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz (CC9011012-WW) | Geizhals Deutschland wegen USB 3.0 etc nehmen.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz (CC9011012-WW) | Geizhals Deutschland wegen USB 3.0 etc nehmen.


 
Ja das dachte ich auch schon, nur auf den Bildern ist ein Seitenlüfter drauf - der passt dann ja wieder nicht mit dem cpu-Kühler.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ja das dachte ich auch schon, nur auf den Bildern ist ein Seitenlüfter drauf - der passt dann ja wieder nicht mit dem cpu-Kühler.


 
Kannst ihn doch rausnehmen und übers Bett hängen. 

Das ist wirklich das, was am 500R stört.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ja das dachte ich auch schon, nur auf den Bildern ist ein Seitenlüfter drauf - der passt dann ja wieder nicht mit dem cpu-Kühler.


 Abmontieren und rauswerfen und dann die zwei Lüfter in der Front, den im Heck und den hinteren im Deckel ersetzen, der Rest fliegt auch raus.
Eine Lüftersteuerung wäre aber eh dabei, also wird man es mit den Lüftern aushalten können.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Diese ganze Misere hab ich nur wegen dem blöden Macho. 

Okay also ich wiederhole:
ich bestelle nun Corsair Carbide Series 500R und kaufe dazu 2x140mm und 1x 120mm

EDIT: ey das mit diesen Lüftern begreife ich echt überhaupt nicht.  Mag mir einer kurz aufschreiben was ich kaufen muss... bin da echt zu blöd. tut mir wirklich leid.. -.-


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Okay also ich wiederhole:
> ich bestelle nun Corsair Carbide Series 500R und kaufe dazu 2x140mm und 1x 120mm


 
Perfekt. Sehr gutes Gehäuse mit (m.M.n.) den besten Lüftern.

2x120mm 1x140mm


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Perfekt. Sehr gutes Gehäuse mit (m.M.n.) den besten Lüftern.
> 
> 2x120mm 1x140mm


 
Boar herzlichen Dank! Ich war einfach zu blöd!
- Nun hab ichs endlich. ^^ Und ich weiß endlich warum es fertige PC´s gibt.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Perfekt. Sehr gutes Gehäuse mit (m.M.n.) den besten Lüftern.


 Laut Mindfactory sind da 3 120er drin, die würde ich austauschen und dann noch einen 140er für den Deckel, den kann man aber auch später nachrüsten.

Edit: Im Heck geht auch ein 140er, also zwei 140er und 2 120er


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Laut Mindfactory sind da 3 120er drin, die würde ich austauschen und dann noch einen 140er für den Deckel, den kann man aber auch später nachrüsten


 
Vorne sind 2x120mm und Hinten 1x120mm. Einer Vorne reicht aber. Die be quiet! gehen ganz schön ins Geld.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ah! Nun hab ich das auch verstanden die Rechnung. 
Also wirklich nur austauschen. Dachte ihr rechnet das irgendwie mit der Verdrängten Luft aus und dann wie viele Lüfter ich brauche. ^^ Gut Ja dann ist es logisch, 3x120 und 1x140. 

EDTI: OKAY. Also doch 2x120 und 1x140 xD


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Hinten geht auch ein 140er http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-corsair-carbide-500r-comfy-cool-carbide.html
also den rein

2x120 und 2x140


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Du könntest einen mitgelieferten vorne mal drin lassen. Ich denke, ein Corsair-Lüfter wird dein Gehäuse nicht gleich zum Brüllkäfer machen. Und wenn es doch zu laut ist, kannst du ihn problemlos wieder rausnehmen.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Eine Lüftersteuerung ist eh dabei


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ja werde ich machen! Bin nun falls es jemanden interessiert am Ende auf 1071.-€ gekommen. ^^
- Und ich dachte es wird ne kleine Umrüstung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

Hier bei Caseking kann man immer noch am besten sehen was an Lüftern verbaut ist und was möglich wäre. Ich würde erstmal nur die vorhanden Lüfter tauschen und nur wenn es nötig wäre was im Deckel nachrüsten. Im Seitenteil würde ich eh vermeiden Lüfter zu verbauen da die mehr den Luftstrom stören als unterstützen



> - Und ich dachte es wird ne kleine Umrüstung


Gemessen am Bruttosozialprodukt sind es doch Peanuts


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ja werde ich machen! Bin nun falls es jemanden interessiert am Ende auf 1071.-€ gekommen. ^^


 
Mein geplanter PC kostete am Anfang 1200 Euro. Aktuell 2050 Euro.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gemessen am Bruttosozialprodukt sind es doch Peanuts



Das stimmt, aber gemessen an dem was ich als Student im Monat habe ist es ein Vermögen.^^

Haha. 2050.- Das ist wirklich Verrückt! 
Liegt sicher an dieser ollen 1000€ Grafikkarte oder?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Liegt sicher an dieser ollen 1000€ Grafikkarte oder?


 
Wasserkühlung und Sleeve's.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Mein geplanter PC kostete am Anfang 1200 Euro. Aktuell 2050 Euro.



Ich will es garnicht wissen was da rein geflossen ist, nur war mein Obsidian 650 mit ca 40 Taler ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ach richtig du schiebst irgendwo du seist der einzige Mensch, der 24/7 Kabel in Wolle einpacken kann und Spaß dabei hat! 
Wasserkühlung - dachte immer das ist leise aber da hab ich nun so manche Videos gesehen/gehört da wurde mir übel. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich will es garnicht wissen was da rein geflossen ist, nur war mein Obsidian 650 mit ca 40 Taler ein Schnäppchen


Boar ja das macht neidisch, Glückwunsch mein Lieber! xD


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Wie viele Lüfter und welche kaufst du jetzt?
Braucht man die Corsair Lüfter eigentlich für die Garantieabwicklung? Sonst würde ich die an irgendwelche Corsairfans verscherbeln.

@Xaroorn: Du meinst aber schon eine richtige Wakü und kein Corsair H100 Kompaktkühlung Sch....


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ehm ich kaufe nun 2x120mm und 1x140mm beides mal die be quiet! Silent Wings 2. 

Ehm, das mit der Wasserkühlung würde ich gerne beantworten und ja ich habe mir schon zahlreiche Ausführungen von euch da durchgelesen und auch Softys "Lieblingsvideo" gesehen. Aber es ist eigentlich nur so dahin gesagt weil ich das nicht genau weiß. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

Die kompakten Sprinkleranlagen sind leider kaum leise, da gemessen auf wenig PLatz viel Kühlfläche untergebracht ist, was einen engen Lamellenabstand beinhaltet und hohe Drehzahlen braucht. Wenn man es vernünftig macht spricht nix gegen Fischflüssigkeit aber der Preis sorgt für wenigstens 3 Wochen trocken Brot


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Die zwei 120er kommen in die Front und der 140er ins Heck?

Den Support würde ich echt mal anschreiben ob du die Corsair Lüfter für die Garantie behalten musst


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ne ich mein es war so gedacht 1x Front und äh, vergessen warte ich muss selber nachgucken. ^^

EDIT: Ja ne du hast recht!

Joar die kommen einfach in eine Kiste und das wars.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ach richtig du schiebst irgendwo du seist der einzige Mensch, der 24/7 Kabel in Wolle einpacken kann und Spaß dabei hat!
> Wasserkühlung - dachte immer das ist leise aber da hab ich nun so manche Videos gesehen/gehört da wurde mir übel.
> 
> 
> Boar ja das macht neidisch, Glückwunsch mein Lieber! xD



Das kam auch nur weil ich einen älteren Tower der recht selten ist fast für den Neupreis verkaufen konnte.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ah okay, das ist natürlich klasse! 

Wisst ihr was mich an dem ganzen PC zeug nervt? - irgendwie hat man davon nicht lange was.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ach richtig du schiebst irgendwo du seist der einzige Mensch, der 24/7 Kabel in Wolle einpacken kann und Spaß dabei hat!


 
Wolle nicht, das ist Kunststoffsleeve. 

2 in der Front und einer im Heck ist eine gute Wahl.



Xaroorn schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was mich an dem ganzen PC zeug nervt? - irgendwie hat man davon nicht lange was.



Ist das dein erster Selbstbau-PC?


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> 2 in der Front und einer im Heck ist eine gute Wahl.


Ja das ist gut, weil dann ein leichter Überdruck im Gehäuse vorherscht und dadurch das eindringen von Staub erschwert wird


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Wolle Kunststoff sieht doch gleich aus!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Wolle Kunststoff sieht doch gleich aus!


 
Zeig mir mal bitte UV-Aktive Wolle. 



ich111 schrieb:


> Ja das ist gut, weil dann ein leichter Überdruck im Gehäuse vorherscht und dadurch das eindringen von Staub erschwert wird


 
Das habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht. Kann man dann in einem Komplett-Wasserkühlungs-Rechner alle Lüfter einblasend, nur den Heck-Lüfter ausblasend gestalten?


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Glaube in Tschernobyl solls solche Schafe geben. - Ist noch nicht ganz geklärt aber BBC ist da dran.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

Atomääh Schafe? Ich nehme da lieber Atomaten oder Radiodieschen


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht. Kann man dann in einem Komplett-Wasserkühlungs-Rechner alle Lüfter einblasend, nur den Heck-Lüfter ausblasend gestalten?


 Da gabs mal einen Test in der PCGH und da kam raus, dass zu starker Überdruck zu starker Temperaturerhöhung führte (Luftkühlung), also werden sich da vor allem die Kondensatoren etc nicht besonders drüber freuen (auch bei Wakü), leichter Überdruck ist imho das Beste


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ist das automatisch eingestellt ob die einsaugen oder nicht oder muss ich das selber einstellen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ist das automatisch eingestellt ob die einsaugen oder nicht oder muss ich das selber einstellen?


 
Dort wo die Rotorblätter komplett zu sehen sind saugt der Lüfter. Die unschönere Seite pustet.

Lüfter drehen sich links herum. Das bedeutet, wenn du den Luftstrom umdrehen möchtest, musst du die Lüfter im Gehäuse umdrehen.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Achso okay, das müsste ich ja dann auch bei dem Macho beachten. Als ich den heute aufgemacht hab musst ich so lachen. 

Ja gut, notfalls frage ich da nen Mitbewohner, der studiert Physik der muss sowas ja können.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Als ich den heute aufgemacht hab musst ich so lachen.


 
Ist ein Witzebuch mitgeliefert worden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

Si, Rahmen ist die Ausblasseite und die Nabe ist die Saugseite. Normalerweise ist die Drehrichtung und Wirkrichtung bei den meisten Lüftern eingeprägt mit Pfeilen. Bei den meisten Gehäusen sind die Lüfter die ab Werk verbaut sind schon in der richtigen Richtung, wie in der Front ansaugend und am Heck ausblasend wie auch für den Lüfter im Deckel


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Achso okay, das müsste ich ja dann auch bei dem Macho beachten. Als ich den heute aufgemacht hab musst ich so lachen.


 Bei dem Lüfter vom Macho sind eh Pfeile drauf die die Luft- und Drehrichtung anzeigen, das wird bei den Silentwings auch nicht viel anders sein


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ist ein Witzebuch mitgeliefert worden?


 
Ne aber der wirkt fast so!  Wie ein Witz - so ein riesen Teil im PC das ist so unnormal für mich. ^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ne aber der wirkt fast so!  Wie ein Witz - so ein riesen Teil im PC das ist so unnormal für mich. ^^


 
Schau dir mal die Twin-Tower an.

Oder den Alpenföhn Everest. (Vorsicht, eignet sich nicht für OC. )


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ja aber auf Bildern wirken die nicht so. Als ich diese Lamellen raus genommen habe, dachte ich wirklich das ich bisschen bekloppt bin. ^^

Auch un btw. kann das sein das ich ne falsch SSD gekauft habe?  - Weil auf der steht Laptop PC


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ja aber auf Bildern wirken die nicht so. Als ich diese Lamellen raus genommen habe, dachte ich wirklich das ich bisschen bekloppt bin. ^^
> 
> Auch un btw. kann das sein das ich ne falsch SSD gekauft habe?


 
Ich werde mit Wasser kühlen. Ich werde diese Monsterkühlererfahrungen also nie machen. Für mich ist der Boxed groß.

Warum solltest du die falsche SSD erworben haben?


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Hast du das Laptop Upgrade Kit gekauft? Wie viel hast du gezahlt oder kannst du den Link schicken?


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Die hier  war das. Da stand aber nichts von Laptop oder ähnlichem.

Soll ich ein Bild davon machen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Soll ich ein Bild davon machen?


 
Bitte.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Die hier  war das. Da stand aber nichts von Laptop oder ähnlichem.
> 
> Soll ich ein Bild davon machen?


 Wenn du den Preis gezahlt hast kannst du ruhig auch das Laptop Upgrade Kit (ist da was außer der SSD dabei und was?) behalten, weil sich die SSDs nur im Zubehör unterscheiden


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Preis gezahlt hast kannst du ruhig auch das Laptop Upgrade Kit (ist da was außer der SSD dabei und was?) behalten, weil sich die SSDs nur im Zubehör unterscheiden


 
Mindfactory kann mir ruhig auch mal den 3960X liefern obwohl ich den 3930K bestellt habe. 

Warum sollte diese SSD nicht auch in einem Desktop funktionieren?


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Da waren nur 2 CD´s dabei.
Achja und so ein USB ding.

Achso ja und dazu hab ich einfach noch son Zubehör ding gekauft. OCZ SSD 3.5" Adaptor Bracket
Da steht drauf: "Fir Desktop Komputer" haha.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Du hast das Laptop Ugrade Kit erwischt: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/qfL1ShGndYk/0.jpg
Hast du trotzdem ca. 100€ bezahlt? Wenn ja würde ich MF mal ne Mail schreiben ob sie sich vertan haben, nicht dass dan bei einer möglichen Garantieabwicklung was schief läuft



> Achso ja und dazu hab ich einfach noch son Zubehör ding gekauft. OCZ SSD 3.5" Adaptor Bracket


Das brauchst du nicht, das Gehäuse hat eine Halterung für die SSD


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*Schäm*


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das kannst du gleich wieder zurückschicken, das Gehäuse hat SSD Halterungen


 
Jop hab ich schon gesehen, aber dafür zur Post rennen ist mir nun auch egal. ^^ Aber danke das du mich drauf aufmerksam machst. 



ich111 schrieb:


> Du hast das Laptop Ugrade Kit erwischt: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/qfL1ShGndYk/0.jpg
> Hast du trotzdem ca. 100€ bezahlt? Wenn ja würde ich MF mal ne Mail schreiben ob sie sich vertan haben, nicht dass dan bei einer möglichen Garantieabwicklung was schief läuft
> 
> 
> Das brauchst du nicht, das Gehäuse hat eine Halterung für die SSD


 
Ja genau den Inhalt hab ich auch!  Ist 100€ zu viel?


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Preis 100€?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ja genau den Inhalt hab ich auch!  Ist 100€ zu viel?


 
Zu wenig dafür dass du das Notebookkit bekommen hast.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ja also ganz genau waren es 99,85€


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ja also ganz genau waren es 99,85€


 Dann kannst du mal nett zu MF sein und denen schreiben ob das beabsichtigt war


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Hä? Ich hab doch das falsche gekauft. ^^ Wobei das da nicht steht. -.-
Bestimmt hab ich noch irgendwas falsch haha.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Hä? Ich hab doch das falsche gekauft. ^^ Wobei das da nicht steht. -.-
> Bestimmt hab ich noch irgendwas falsch haha.


 Nein, das ist die richtige SSD bloß mit Lieferumfang, der bei dem Preis nicht dabei sein sollte

Deswegen nett zu MF sein


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Damit ich mehr bezahlen muss? Spinnst du? ;D
Naja okay schreiben kann ich ihnen ja mal.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Damit ich mehr bezahlen muss? Spinnst du? ;D
> Naja okay schreiben kann ich ihnen ja mal.


 Du zahlst garantiert nicht und wenn die da was wollen sagst dass es nicht dein Fehler sondern ihrer war

Sag einfach, das du das Notebook Upgrade Kit erhalten hast obwohl du die blanke SSD bestellt hast


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Lustig wäre wenn die mir ne 690 senden und keine 670.  *träum*


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Lustig wäre wenn die mir ne 690 senden und keine 670.  *träum*


 Ich hätte auch nichts gegen einen 2600k statt einem 2500k einzuwenden gehabt (bei HWV gekauft)


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ja wer hätte nicht gern was geschenkt. 

Sag mal wo wir gerade bei Prozessoren etc. sind. Ich habe ja vor mich an OC zu versuchen denke meine Komponenten schaffen das auch. Nur beeinflusst das irgendwie die Lebensdauer oder sonst was, das muss ja einen Haken haben - mehr Leistung bekommt man ja nicht einfach so.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Sag mal wo wir gerade bei Prozessoren etc. sind. Ich habe ja vor mich an OC zu versuchen denke meine Komponenten schaffen das auch. Nur beeinflusst das irgendwie die Lebensdauer oder sonst was, das muss ja einen Haken haben - mehr Leistung bekommt man ja nicht einfach so.


 
Ohne Spannungserhöhung beeinflusst das die Lebensdauer nur marginal. Wenn du deine CPU allerdings dauerhaft bei 5 GHz getaktet hast wird sie wahrscheinlich früher ausfallen.

Der Haken daran ist die erhöhte Stromzufuhr und damit höherer Verbrauch.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Okay, also nur mehr Stromverbrauch. Ders mir eigentlich egal weil ich hier nen Festbetrag habe. Und was wäre so das idealste? Hab ab ja den i5 3570k.
Denke mal 4Ghz. oder?


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ohne Spannungserhöhung beeinflusst das die Lebensdauer nur marginal. Wenn du deine CPU allerdings dauerhaft bei 5 GHz getaktet hast wird sie wahrscheinlich früher ausfallen.
> 
> Der Haken daran ist die erhöhte Stromzufuhr und damit höherer Verbrauch.


 Bis 4,5GHz steigt der Leistungsgewinn aber fast so stark wie die Stromaufnahme

Über 4,5GHz wird Ivy ziemlich heiß, selbst mit guter Wakü wird man da die 5GHz nur geringfügig überschreiten können. Für mehr ist dann DICE/LN2 notwenden


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Juni 2012)

Zu hohe Spannung kann die Lebenszeit um ein Vielfaches verkürzen. Deswegen schön die Tutorials aus dem Board nehmen, dann hast du mit der CPU lange Spaß (:

der Macho passt locker in das 500R, auch mit eingebautem seitlichen 200mm (oder waren es 220mm..)
Die 2 120mm in der Front mit weisser LED laufen auf niedrigster Stufe der Lüftersteuerung eig. leise. Mir wars jedoch nicht leise genug, deshalb sind sie rausgeflogen. (Hatten auch leichtes Lagerschleifen).
Der 120mm hinten hing nicht einmal am Strom.. wurde sofort ausgebaut, bevor das Mainboard einzog. Soll angeblich etwas lauter sein.
Den 200 an der Seite hab ich ebenfalls raus. Störte komischerweiße den Airflow.
Btw angemerkt hab ich mit dem Seitenfenster niedrigere Temperaturen wie mit komplett geschlossener Seite.
Platz hast du gewaltig. Siehe hier zB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist schon etwas älter das Bild. Bisschen unaufgeräumt lol^^


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Unaufgeräumt? Ich finde das super Klasse!!
Okay also die Spannung erhöhe ich anfangs mal lieber nicht. ^^ 
Hast du nicht eh voll die Probleme mit deinem Ding Sunshin3? Irgendwas war da doch kaputt.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Unaufgeräumt? Ich finde das super Klasse!!


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/52560-der-sleeve-bilder-thread-161.html

Beitrag #1610. Das nenne ich aufgeräumt und vollkommen.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

du mit deinen Wollkabeln 

Sieht aber wirklich gut aus, aber dazu habe ich nicht den nerv. Weil eigentlich sieht das ja nie jemand xD


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Case ja nicht 
Und wenn du dich auf meinen letzten Thread beziehst.. Da weiss ich ja noch nicht wo das Problem liegt. War heute nämlich schon der zweite Tag an dem der Fehler nicht auftrat.^^

Und @Mango Das ist nur das Backtray. Du solltest mal das komplette Case sehen, also innen, Mainboard, Wakü etc.. Das hat er richtig verhaun.. :/


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Hm, nun da ich das Bild von deinem Gehäuse gesehen habe freu ich mich doch auf den neuen Pc. 
Aber du scheinst ja ziemlich begabt in solchen Sachen zu sein, ich bin da eher das Gegenteil... wie gesagt ist dann das erste mal das ich so etwas versuche.^^

Ja war wohl einer deiner letzten Threads, hatte nur sowas mit dem Bild da von dir verbunden, was genau das war weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn, plan lieber mehrere Tage für den Zusammenbau ein. Das kann beim 1. Mal wirklich länger dauern.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Xaroorn, plan lieber mehrere Tage für den Zusammenbau ein. Das kann beim 1. Mal wirklich länger dauern.


 Bei mir gings in ein paar Stunden, dann hat mir aber das NT einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Mehrere TAGE?! Boar ne ey.. Ich schreib schon bald wieder Klausuren und dann kommt das ungelegen. Hm, dann bau ich den einfach danach in 1,5 Monaten zusammen.

Wie an ihm orientieren. Warten bis ehr Fehler macht und die nicht machen? - das wäre schäbig. ^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Du kannst dich aber mal an Total War Fan orientieren


 
Er war echt eine schwere Geburt, aber nun kann er seine Römer in die Schlachten führen. 

Bei ihm kamen so ziemlich alle Fragen auf, die man Fragen kann. Wenn du Hilfe benötigst kannst du gerne in seinem Thread vorbei schauen.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Mehrere TAGE?! Boar ne ey.. Ich schreib schon bald wieder Klausuren und dann kommt das ungelegen. Hm, dann bau ich den einfach danach in 1,5 Monaten zusammen.


 An einem Wochende schaffst du das schon

Ich Hab Total War Fan mal wieder rausgenommen weil der noch eine Soundkarte hatte und dann noch ein paar Problemchen beim Umstellen von Onboard auf Soka ...


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Sag mal wie kommt das, dass so viele hier noch Online sind. Also bei Studenten ist das ja üblich nachts wach zu sein und zu lernen (Auswendiglernen -.-) , aber arbeiten die alle nicht?


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Juni 2012)

Das was du da siehst war auch mein erster selfmade PC^^

Der Aufbau geht in 2-3 Stunden, wenn du das das erste Mal machst (inklusive Windowsinstallation und Treiberupdates, versteht sich)
Ich hatte nur in den darauffolgenden Wochen noch ewig rumgebastelt und einiges optimiert (Lüftung, Silenttauglichkeit, OC, KM und so^^)

Edit// die ersten Bundesländer haben schon Sommerferien^^


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Sag mal wie kommt das, dass so viele hier noch Online sind. Also bei Studenten ist das ja üblich nachts wach zu sein und zu lernen (Auswendiglernen -.-) , aber arbeiten die alle nicht?


 Ich hab das Gymnasium hinter mir und beim Rest Ferien und


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Juni 2012)

abitur ftw ♥

ok genug gespammt^^


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Ah okay, ja also das Installieren ist ja echt ein Witz das kann sogar ich. Nur dieses ganze Festschrauben und Feststecken nervt - wenn ich dann aus versehen was kaputt mache wars teuer...

Oh ja Sommerferien, irgendwie waren die schöner als Semesterferien. Aber das heißt auch wenn die Sommerferien haben sind die jünger und erklären mir erst mal wie das alles geht. ^^ Lustige Vorstellung. 

EDIT: Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden! - Studium wird nerviger! 

Wie Spammen? Wo Spammt denn jemand?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Wie Spammen? Wo Spammt denn jemand?


 
Alles was nicht großartig mit dem Threadthema zu tun hat ist streng genommen Spam. Off-Topic ist ok und gut, aber nicht im großen Ausmaß. Im schlimmen Fall gibt es dafür Karten oder Punkte.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Ah okay, ja also das Installieren ist ja echt ein Witz das kann sogar ich. Nur dieses ganze Festschrauben und Feststecken nervt - wenn ich dann aus versehen was kaputt mache wars teuer...
> 
> Oh ja Sommerferien, irgendwie waren die schöner als Semesterferien. Aber das heißt auch wenn die Sommerferien haben sind die jünger und erklären mir erst mal wie das alles geht. ^^ Lustige Vorstellung.


Da machst du nichts kaputt, einfach oft Erden (z.B. unlackiertes Teil eines Heizkörpers berühren), Socken ausziehen und am Besten Kleidung aus Baumwolle tragen und die Komponenten nur am Rand anfassen (nicht die Pins berühren) und schon kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen.
Wenn du nicht weißt was wohin gehört machst du einfach ein Foto und wir sagen dirs dann


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Juni 2012)

Ja deswegen hab' ich das Studium erstmal nach hinten verschoben^^ Kein Bock auf den Lerndruck direkt nach 12 Jahren Schule^^

A propos Lustige Vorstellung. Finde eher witzig wie manche hier zB Hilfe suchen, um ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für den Ehemann zu haben oder wie manche Siezen. "Entschuldigen Sie meine Störung aber ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Computer.." 

Und das mit dem Stecken/Schrauben kann auch Spaß machen  Bei der CPU-Montage hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas Angst, aber der Rest macht echt Spaß (:


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Okay Erden, das müsste ja auch an der Heizung gehen. Teppich habe ich hier eh nicht das ist sicher von Vorteil. Ja die CPU ist auch mein Feind. 
Och das mit dem Siezen kann ich bisschen nachvollziehen, mache ich auch fast immer aber einfach nur aus Gewohnheit -im Praktikum waren sogar meine Eltern Sie. ^^ 

Das mit den Punkten und Karten klingt wie ein schlechter Scherz. Aber okay Regeln sind Regeln das kann ich verstehen. ^^

12 Jahre, okay dann kannst du nicht so viel Jünger sein. ^^


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Juni 2012)

Also Erden musst du wirklich nur kurz einmal die Heizung unten anfassen, wo das blanke Kupfer in den Boden geht, das reicht. Ist halt nur wenn du irgendwelche Fleeze-Klamotten oder so hast. (Merkt man ja, wenn man dann ne Türklinke oder ne andere Person anfasst und man einen gewischt bekommt, auch wenn nur leicht) Das passiert eben durch die statische Aufladung und bei Elektroteilen sollte das halt vermieden werden.^^


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Boar ich war nie der Naturwissenschaftstyp. Noch seltsamer das das eine Frau so gut beherrscht. 

Bei Installieren fällt mir gerade was ein. Windows kann man unendlich oft installieren oder?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

Xaroorn schrieb:


> Bei Installieren fällt mir gerade was ein. Windows kann man unendlich oft installieren oder?


 
Jaein. Du musst, wenn du Windows auf einen anderen Rechner installierst, auf dem anderen entfernen, da nicht die Windows DVD, sondern der Windows Key das teure am Betriebssystem ist.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

Sicher? - Also wir haben so ne Windows DVD und die mit jeden PC benutz. Mein Vater hat die für seine Firma gekauft und ich durfte die einfach mit benutzen, weil ich damals  nur XP hatte.
Also das ist Windows Ultimate fals das relevant ist.

Bin nun Schlafen, gute Nacht.


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Juni 2012)

Es gibt etwas, das nennt sich MSDNAA Key. Das ist ein Key für Bildungseinrichtungen, damit dort Programme (und Windows) an mehreren PCs genutzt werden kann. Für Firmen gibt es sowas sicher auch, kann dir allerdings nicht sagen, wie das heisst. Aber das gibt es. Das wird dein Vater wohl gekauft haben.


----------



## Xaroorn (6. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute!

Ich melde mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder zu Wort, hatte wegen den letzten Semesterprüfungen keine Zeit. Bin nun gerade dabei alle Komponenten in das PC Gehäuse zu bauen. Habe allerdings eine Frage der Anschluss 1394 an welche Pins muss der, ich finde keine Bezeichnung auf dem Mainboard. Nur die USB Pins sehen identisch aus, muss es dort angeschlossen werden?


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht hat Dein Board gar keinen FireWire Anschluss? Welches Board hast Du denn?


----------



## Xaroorn (6. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Dein Board gar keinen FireWire Anschluss? Welches Board hast Du denn?


 
Asrock z77 Extreme4


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

Das hat kein FireWire. Daher den Anschluss einfach weglassen, wenn Du den unbedingt brauchst, gäbe es eine Erweiterungskarte dafür.


----------



## Xaroorn (6. Juli 2012)

Ah okay, hab mich schon gewundert warum ich das nicht finde. Dann ist gut. Danke Softy!


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

Bitte schön  Und jetzt: Weitermachen!


----------



## Xaroorn (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Liebe PC- Freunde,
ich habe nun das System einige Tage gestestet und muss sagen ich bin absolut begeistert!!
Alles hat problemlos funktioniert. Ich kann also alle Komponenten empfehlen, das Gehäuse gefällt mir sehr gut. Da habe ich das Corsair Carbide 500R gewählt und dort würde sogar ein 140mm Seitenlüfter neben dem Macho platzfinden. Also nochmal großen Dank an euch! 
Nun starte ich mein zweites Projekt. ^^


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

Super, dass alles gut läuft und Du zufrieden bist 

Wie sieht denn das nächste Projekt aus?


----------



## Xaroorn (17. Juli 2012)

Das nächste Projekt ist ein Multimedia Notebook, dafür habe ich gerade ein Thema im Notebook-Bereich eröffnet, dass scheint mir übersichtlicher zu sein.


----------

